# 7.62x39 for deer hunting?



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone use it for hunting? What kinda performance should I expect? What is best performing ammo for deer hunting with this caliber....
Thanks in advance for your responses, this will be my first ever 7.62x39. I'm not into rifles used to kill Americans, this is on a Thompson single shot Encore platform.:thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

shoot 'em in the head and no tracking is required!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> shoot 'em in the head and no tracking is required!


I've got a .22mag for that Jason, but I'm gonna need you to hold the light..:whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It should be fine for the large dogs with antlers they call deer around here. People compare the round to 30-30 and like a 30-30 dont expect to be making those several hundred yard shots with it either. The Zombie Max Ammo should be good and at least worth the try for some laugh factor.

FWIW, my rifles have never killed any Americans. My Russian AKM was originally sold to the Iranians in the late seventies so maybe it went up against a few Iraqis in the Iran-Iraq War. It was then captured by Israeli commandos on the way to Palestine from Iran but luckily they got it before it ended up in the wrong hands and she now rests safely with me.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Its basically an auto 3030..hornady makes the polymer tipped stuff for it..I'd say it'd be pretty good


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> Its basically an auto 3030..hornady makes the polymer tipped stuff for it..I'd say it'd be pretty good


The encore is a single shot... I just have no expirence with this caliber and I'm thinking it would be good for a kid to shoot because of the recoil factor...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Used my SKS dog deer hunting for years. Never had one get away. Very good for deer. Have at it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I've got a .22mag for that Jason, but I'm gonna need you to hold the light..:whistling:


dont worry ill have the surefire on my AR for the follow up when you miss!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> dont worry ill have the surefire on my AR for the follow up when you miss!


I won't miss as long as you hold my beer for me:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Still haven't heard from anyone that actively hunts with one... Anyone?


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

*deer rifle*

I have a ruger 7.62x39 ranch carbine and I am not afraid to shoot any deer around here or Camden,Alabama. I use remington core locks from wal-mart
and will drop em dead out to 150 yards easy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i watched my buddy shoot a 320 lb hog with one and it dropped with one shot. couldve been luck but i know hes killed a few deer with it also. all his shots are under 100 yrds though. if the gun shoots accurate enough for you then your good. i know the round (if you use hunting ammo) will do its job. fmj will work with a head shot but im pretty sure its illegal and my sks i wouldnt trust to make head shots. if you try it let us know how it turns out.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Collard said:


> Used my SKS dog deer hunting for years. Never had one get away. Very good for deer. Have at it.


SKS Shoots 7.62 X 39 here is a post from a guy that has got his sighted in and ready for deer season. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/sks-lovers-haters-range-results-130817/ The Encore ought to shoot better than a standard SKS I would think. I wouldnt hesitate to use it.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*??*

"I'm not into rifles used to kill Americans", this is on a Thompson single shot Encore platform.:thumbsup: 

I understand where you r comming from, but it sure narrows the list down abit don't it, as most all guns are , or have been used in killing americans. are you never going to own a gun like the one you got shot with? I believe I would have that one and mount it in a frame and hang it on the wall! I sure was lookin at that encore hard. Glad you beat me to it. It will be one of your favorite single shots for sure.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

americans get killed every day by glocks, s&w, ruger, etc. its just by other americans. the only guns that have never been used to kill americans are from france.


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*From experience*

I have shot a deer while it was running at lil over 50 yards with a SKS. Shot it three times and still had to cut its throat. 

Once behind the front shoulder and again in the upper mid back. It didnt even phase it until it fell over about 75 yards later. Then when i got to it he rose and ran again and i shot him in the hind end. When i got to it was still alive and had to cut its throat. Im not much into animals suffering so i will never use one for hunting deer again.Just my opinion and 2 cents. Now with that said i have killed many with my 30-30's and never had any trouble but they were standing still not in adrenaline mode? Hope this helps.

Deer was a good size fairly young 5 point buck.In Styx River AL.

And normally for kids i have a medium caliber semi auto with 1 round in it because auto's kick far less.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

atwork were you using hunting ammo or military surplus?


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Hornady 7.62x39 SST will drop them fairly well if you are not too far away. 150 yds. or so.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

TraderDan said:


> "I'm not into rifles used to kill Americans", this is on a Thompson single shot Encore platform.:thumbsup:
> 
> I understand where you r comming from, but it sure narrows the list down abit don't it, as most all guns are , or have been used in killing americans. are you never going to own a gun like the one you got shot with? I believe I would have that one and mount it in a frame and hang it on the wall! I sure was lookin at that encore hard. Glad you beat me to it. It will be one of your favorite single shots for sure.


I actually do own one like I was shot with... It was a Jennings 9mm 13 shot... Man I never though that gun was gonna run dry.... I guess the ak, sks,mac90, Chinese guns have been used by every bad guy in every war movie and I have never owned one... I just don't like them...


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I use mine... I have killed several 180 pound MS bucks... I use 154 grain soft point. 110 yards has been the longest shot so far... Good luck... I usually shoot for the heart... Have not lost any yet... 4X compact scope, looking for a 3X-9X power compact...


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Answer*



jakec said:


> atwork were you using hunting ammo or military surplus?


Yes it was @12 years ago but I do believe it was military fmj surplus.i was not there the deer hunt that day and was just shooting and it darted across the field.(and yes I do know the laws conserning this and dont care to have them quoted to me, thanks)


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I have killed two deer, a 6pt and a big doe with my SKS, and at least 20 hogs between 50 and 340 lbs. I use it in thicker, brushy areas and walking sloughs where shots over 50yds are unlikely at best. I didn't have to trail the deer I watched them go down and waited till they expired ( not long mind you.). All of the hogs I shot dropped on the spot or within 15 feet. I hunt with 123gr JHP, which is legal in AL. I would never use FMJ unless I just wanted to poke holes in them. I picked up some Hornady SSTs but haven't put them in flesh yet. The 7.62x39 is just fine for short to medium range hunting if your weapon can shoot it accurately but the bullet drop beyond @150 yrd makes it unreliable at greater distances and retained energy will also be on the low end.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I hunt with a Mini 30 cal in 7.62. Never missed and they never got back up. Shot hogs and deer. 123 gr soft point does well.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Think Remington Core lok 125 grains works good also, check it out, think it is good as a 6.8 SPC and cheaper to shoot and play with :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Shot a spike in Jones Swamp many years back with a SKS and he dropped / shoulder bone hit .

I was using Georgia Arms 125gr Ballistic tips. 
just ordered the 125 Grn Ballistic tips in 300BO


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

It shoots a 30 caliber bullet....I think it will kill a deer my friend. depends on how far you are talking about shooting a deer. My idea is that inside 150-200 yards it's a dead duck.


----------

